# Honker Calls



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been using a big river goose flute for a few years now and love it. However, it doesn't make the more suttle sounds that honkers make when they are feeding or just about to land. what do you guys think the best call out there for that or all around call; foiles, Tim Grounds, Sean Mann, ect...


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Any of the grounds super mag calls. The goosiest on the market.

_____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Lots of info on this one in previous threads... the 2 most common answers you're gonna hear are the Super Mag and the Strait Meat Honker. Be patient doing the switch from the Long Honker, it can take a while. Short reeds are blown a completly different way than a flute. Good luck.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I have heard that it is quite diffcult to switch from the flute to the short reed, most come with tapes I am assuming to help the learner.

Again I will try to read through the previous post before asking old questions.

Everyone try to get out and kill some ducks and geese for me this fall. I am missing my first hunting season since I was 12 because I am deployed to Iraq.

I am going to hunt the snows as hard as I can when i get home this spring though. :sniper: 
and have a few :beer: to celebrate.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Get the Shawn Stahls honker talk tape, very helpful!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My friend has a short reed and I have no clue how to blow that thing :-? It was a cheap one though that might be why is sounds bad. :roll:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

djleye is right, that was the turning point for me. Put the long honker away and don't touch it again until you get the short reed figured out. Sorry to hear you're missing out on the hunting, but I sure appreciate why!! :beer: Thanks!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Go with a Giant Killer call!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

definatly go with the tim grounds super mag or the pro super mag, the only differance between the two is that the pro requires less back pressure. I might be right or wrong I am not to sure because I have never blown the pro. the super mag or the pro super mag should be the only choice for a new short reed goose call.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

short reeds are tough until you learn how to blow them but in the end they are way better then regular flute style calls you have way more tone and speed capabilities.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I would suggest picking up a Knight and Hale magnum clucker to start with. It has essentially the same gut design as the premium short reeds but at a average cost of $20. Work with the call to learn to break the reed. Once you have mastered the basics of the short reed, start test driving a few of the customs to get a feel for what you like. Its important that you are comfortable with the investment you make. Custom calls arent cheap but the more you work with them the more they are worth the money.

I would definately second the motion on the Stahl video!!!!!! Its one of the best!

Plus just think..........you'll kill more birds and never confuse your goose call with a marital aide again!!!!!!!!!!! BONUS

BH :lol:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Foiles Strait Meat Honker :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

if you want to try a high buck short reed that is easy to blow try a 007


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Lohman Flock Talk I believe it's called. $25 bucks and is the best sounding call I've found for under $50.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Tru-Tone all the way!

Not many people know about them, but they're quite good. I know I sure like mine (hence my avatar)!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Super Mag


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Brad has some really good advice. I recently switched over from a flute to a SM meat grinder and now I am blowing the SM honker. Don't get frustrated to start. It takes time to figure out the right air pressure but once you have it the sky is the limit.  I used the foiles tape myself and had some instruction from one of there pro staff. I'd go with the Shawn Stahl video, much better in my opinion. I had a guy tone a HS Slammer short reed that I think I paid 14 bucks for and now that I know how to blow it, it doesn't sound bad at all.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I agree with Brad, start out with Knight and Hale's magnum clucker....that's what I started with, then i switched to the Knight and Hales double cluck plus, and now I own a call from Snake river custom calls!! But i agree that the Magnum clucker is a GREAT starting out short reid....easy to blow and comes with a video (VHS) to show you how to blow it. :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want to learn the heard way buy a Half- Breed they are by far the hardest calls to blow but when you get the hang of one of them you can blow any short reed on the market. Thats what I started on and now I can pick up any call and blow it like I have one for acouple years.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with trying out the magnum clucker, many custom call makers out there still use the magnum clucker style guts in their calls. And for 20 bucks it isnt a big deal if you don't like it.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

gotta stick with the Super Mag


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

supermag all the way


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> If you want to learn the heard way buy a Half- Breed they are by far the hardest calls to blow but when you get the hang of one of them you can blow any short reed on the market. Thats what I started on and now I can pick up any call and blow it like I have one for acouple years.


.

Now I find out! I tried a Half-Breed about 3 years ago. After 3 weeks of the party horn I sent it back and got a Guides Best and I haven't bought a goose call since.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Super Mag Super Mag Super Mag Super Mag Super Mag

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------

